# nur34



## MWH (Mar 21, 2006)

]hi guys looking at this car to buy just wanted your views and what u guys think

































































related
HKS 2800ccKIT
77.7 Forging, Furukauntakurankushafuto
21-pin, forged pistons 87Φ
Konrotto forging cross-section, H
Honing cylinder block face Damihettoboringu Labs
HKS Metarugasuketto SET
HKS V-CAMKIT TYPE-B
Showa MINE `S PRO Ⅱ EX252 camshaft
Enhanced timing belt Tomei
Child black metal PWR
Enhanced pump HKS OIL
Tomei Konbineshonmetarugasuketto SET
Tomei OIL Panbaffurupureto
NISMO Intekukorekutatanku
KIT HKS GT2530 turbine
Intercooler ARC M073
ARC Intakurapaipu
NISMO reinforced engine mount
Fire ignition coil Spirit

Fuel related
HKS Fuel capacity
HKS 700cc Injectors
SARD Fyueruregyureta
Fyueruderibaripaipu Tomei

Relations cooled
Cooler KIT HKS OIL
CALSONIC Arumirajieta
SAMCO Silicone Hose SET
ARC cylinder cowling

Relationship between intake and exhaust
MINE `S VX silent muffler
Front pipe MINE `S PRO
SARD Supotsukyataraiza
SARD Sports EX + Air Cleaner
HKS Eafuroresuadaputa

Relationship and leg drive
ATS Kabontoripurupuretokuratchi
NISMO Bikkuopereshonshirinda
QUANTUM harmonic drive
IKEYA Rorusentaajasutaroaamu
NISMO stabilizer
Haikyasurokku Tomei

Brake related
ENDLESS 4POT332 Racing 6POT-355 rotor rotor
ENDLESS CCR brake pad
ENDLESS Sutenmesshuburekihosu

Exterior relations
NISMO Z-TUNE FRP front bumper
NISMO Z-TUNE FRP wide fenders
, Side step
, Under the rear
, Riafendaachimoru
NISMO Saidotankuriarenzu
NISMO Furontobanpakuriauinka
RAYS VOLK TE37 19インチAW Black
POTENZA RE01R 275-30-19

Controller & CPU
HKS F-CON VPRO
Boost controller HKS EVC Ⅳ


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks like a Global auto car,buy buy buy!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MWH (Mar 21, 2006)

*nur*

:smokin:spot on pal superb condition from global-auto


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice 34GTR.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks really awesome, so go an get it :thumbsup:

Leo


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

stunning, if the price is affordable for you go, for it.


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Very very nice.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

Global auto has some really nice (and pricey of course) cars and you need to be quick as they sell them very quickly... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

So much to like about that car but I'd buy it for the brakes alone !!!


----------



## joc (Jan 11, 2004)

*Nur*

I now were u comin from bajie,with that comment :thumbsup:


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

i just made a mess in my pants looking at that 

thats how i want mine to look


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Go for it, Matsumoto-san from Global Auto knows where to get these rare cars from. Probably an ex-j-customer car, so no patchwork thing from the acution . :smokin::smokin:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

That looks stunning, i also want the brakes :smokin:


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

thats an awesome car, you gotta buy it


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Stunning, get it!


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Great looking car buy it before someone else does


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

that is awesome,massive spec must be going for huge money


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

AWESOME!!


----------



## turbojerry (Jul 27, 2009)

BUY IT!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

What it in Sterling??


----------



## gtr-r33 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome car! I Would buy it 










But why the Current Owner Spent all this money of a Decent Brake kit for Extra Cooling and then put the disc's on so that the hot air is directed to the Center of the Brake's is just ... Why do people do it... Glum


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

they sold it a few days ago


----------



## Rob_Br_91 (Jul 23, 2009)

MINTY white on blacks ´zilla!!! Properly lovely.
Cheers.


----------



## Kaeru? (Jun 30, 2006)

Hot car!:thumbsup:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

How much did it sell for if i may lads?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

what it "officially" sells for its more than what is ever published with G/A


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

gtr-r33 said:


> Awesome car! I Would buy it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, i dont get it?! What do you mean ...


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

R4VENS said:


> Sorry, i dont get it?! What do you mean ...


... i thought the same at first. But i think he was talking about the fact the grooves are facing in the opposite direction towards the calipers instead of the other way round??


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Aaaaah didnt noticed that


----------

